
Ask HN: How does services like Motley Fool's Stock advisor survives? - vira28
They solely based on information. What stops users from sharing that information for free of cost? Am I missing something completely here?
======
cerberusss
This isn't a service that provides financial data. It's media providing
entertainment.

There's a thin line between the two, but last year, this point has been
discussed a lot. I can't point to a specific episode, but in the podcast
Animal Spirits, it comes up every now and then.

[https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/animal-spirits-
podcast...](https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/animal-spirits-
podcast/id1310192007)

